# Spoilers



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ever since I got my 240 I've been wanting the Type X spoiler... but now I been growing to like the Hammer Shark spoiler (call me ricey), What to do? 

Set me straight guys!!!

If some one could teach me or please post some pictures i'd been thankful.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what exactly can any one teach you about a spoiler? it's a personal preference really. i prefer either the type x or no spoiler at all, which is the way i'll be running for a while.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Just looking for Opinions and imput thats all... Thanx blackSER

My bad the Teaching is on "how to post PIX"


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i have a drift wing, not too ricey and it goes with the curves of the car.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ive never seen that wing B4 where did you get it from?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i got it from JSpec at the end of last year. didnt know it had a large crack in it though. now that i just found out how bad it is, i gotta take it off and strip it down to the fiberglass and repair it.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ouchy!!! That sux


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i had a drift wing on my 240SX too. err, it's been awhile, but i'm pretty sure i had the Bomex Type 6 wing. i don't recall that well, i'd have to check again.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

How about an S14 Nismo wing? Jspec.com has one right now









Or one from ARC?

(this one's for the fastback)









(this is for the coupe)









ARC has a High Speed and High Downforce model of each.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how much is that nismo wing, looks nice


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well its probably more then u could afford, or want to spend, for crying out loud their oil caps and gas cap are like 50 dollars... the wing has to be way over priced...

stock factory spoiler pwns all of u


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> how much is that nismo wing, looks nice


Price is set at a very painful $900  plus shipping. It actually came off of an R34 GTS, but has the Nismo mounts and carbon-fibre end plates.
JSpec.com Nismo R34 GTS wing


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ouch. it is more than i can afford.


> stock factory spoiler pwns all of u


i am gaining a new appreciation for my stock spoiler(everything else is rediculously expensive


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

900 a few more hundred and u can get like a front clip... 900 would also pay for the setup of my sub system that i want. can't wait


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea but those stock spoilers start rustin away...i never thought to look under it when i bought my first 240, had to buy a whole new hatch for the damn thing....i wanna get some stuff for my car soon though to make it respectable...maybe some side skirts or a cheap spoiler....im tired of runnin around with no exhaust(it recently FELL OFF) and no mods at all


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mine doesn't have much rust that is visible, but year i bet if i took off my factory spoiler there would be rust holes up the ass


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

when i took my stupid factory foam wing off, there was a whole lot of rust. the one whole is big enough that i could stick my fist into it. the wings are good for nothing, and personally i dont like the way they look.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey drift if i were you id take off that spoiler and check out how bad it is, you probably would have to change the hatch out too,junkyard cars are great hehe. but then again its your dads right? so i wouldnt worry about it toooo much, but the rust will only get worse and before you know it, youll start getting puddles of water around your spare tire and be like hey where the hell is this coming from...every time you get a good rain, just fills up the car


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you also need to worry about the wiring too. if water gets in there the tail lights might get shorted out. when i put my new wing on, i used RTV to seal the holes. mmm, RTV fumes....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Kelso said:


> hey drift if i were you id take off that spoiler and check out how bad it is, you probably would have to change the hatch out too,junkyard cars are great hehe. but then again its your dads right? so i wouldnt worry about it toooo much, but the rust will only get worse and before you know it, youll start getting puddles of water around your spare tire and be like hey where the hell is this coming from...every time you get a good rain, just fills up the car



nah its actually my car, but my parents pay for the insurance and they paid for it brand new, so i guess its theirs in the most sense, but its mine to drive and they don't drive it 

i don't drive with a spare tire in the back either  

no water in the trunk just yet


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

man, i remember wen my 240 had rust there, i never realized it until i washed it then opened the trunk to grab a towel, but it was soaked up...couldnt believe it, good thing i got a fiberglass hatch being made for me.


----------

